# Fuji S1500 Photo'S



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well after having spent weeks working at the theatre (set building & assistant stage manager for me, acting for Gillian) we finally finished the show on Saturday & had our first day off in ages relaxing yesterday. We went to Roundhay Park as we haven't been for ages, the weather was glorious & it's one of our favourite places in Leeds. I took my new camera along as I hadn't really used it much & I wanted to have a play - I was also pretty keen to try the 10x zoom out on some long distance views.

So here are some of the shots I took.

View 1 (no zoom)










View 1 again but using full zoom this time - showing cricketers & Emley Moor (I think) mast in the distance. As I say it was a glorious day without a cloud in the sky.










Fountain was going in the smaller of the two lakes so I had to take some photo's of that too - there was a breeze & this was blowing droplets of water making lots of mini-rainbows (I tried to capture these in other photo's but without much success unfortunately).










The mansion house at Roundhay - now a posh restaurant & functions (weddings etc) venue.










A tree in all its green glory 










Opinions welcome as always :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics Paul, I especially like the one of the fountain. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

More pictures of the fountain


----------

